

20 Tech Companies That Pay Interns Boatloads Of Money - Dunnorandom
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-20-richest-interns-in-tech-2013-1

======
ygra
Single-page variant: [http://www.businessinsider.com/the-20-richest-interns-
in-tec...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-20-richest-interns-in-
tech-2013-1?op=1)

